# IL, Fight @ Dream Bridge ?



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone witness the fight at Dream Bridge sunday on Indian Lake ?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds interesting....details?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I guess it was between 2 groups of guys, a father 40'ish /son early 20's & another boat with 3 guys, all in late 40's early 50's. I guess that they had had words the week before also, and they got into it again sunday. F this, F that an F you type of argument. Well when the group of three was leaving after the argument they pulled infront of the father/son raised there prop 1/2 out of the water and punched it, SOAKED the father/son. The son then picked up us fishing rod that had a Vibee tied on and casted the Vibee right at the driver and caught him by the back of his jacket, ripped his rod back and fliped him over the back of his seat, almost fell in the water. I guess after a few more choice words screaming back an forth it was all over.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

zpyles_00 said:


> I guess it was between 2 groups of guys, a father 40'ish /son early 20's & another boat with 3 guys, all in late 40's early 50's. I guess that they had had words the week before also, and they got into it again sunday. F this, F that an F you type of argument. Well when the group of three was leaving after the argument they pulled infront of the father/son raised there prop 1/2 out of the water and punched it, SOAKED the father/son. The son then picked up us fishing rod that had a Vibee tied on and casted the Vibee right at the driver and caught him by the back of his jacket, ripped his rod back and fliped him over the back of his seat, almost fell in the water. I guess after a few more choice words screaming back an forth it was all over.


SWEEEEET!! Nothing wrong with a little scuffle every now and then as long as its done in good fun and no one gets seriously injured.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

man, I can just imagine that going on, how funny would that be to see, at least he didn't catch him in the mouth, that would be one hell of a court case


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Things like that really make me miss the old days when you had the whole lake to yourself in the fall. Noboady else use to fish much past hunting season.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Would be nice if everyone could find there own place to fish, there was 14 boats @ the bridge the other day, thats a little ridiculous.... not sayin it shouldn't be allowed, 9 out 0f 10 times i'm one of the boats, dont like it, but i tolerate it.

If the state would dredge the lake for fishing like they should be doing, instead of dredging for pleasure boaters cause some idiot with an lake erie boat, or some moron with a boat with a jet engine on it broke a prop and cried to the state, then there could be some more good fishing holes. 

The way it is right now with indian lake only having a few deep holes, most of the time the saugs are only in one spot at a time. If they had more of a variety then we maybe wouldnt have 14 boats in one area. Plus not many fisherman on indian lake like to go find there own fish, they just look for other boats. Thats what I have noticed anyway. I take pride in finding my own fish, makes you a better fisherman also, I'd rather fish away from the crowds and not run into crap like that. But we all have our own preferences.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

Me and my dad were at Indian lake sat. and sun. fishing for eyes and we saw all the boats at dream bridge, and we didn't want to fish around it because we figured there would be a fight. On sat. we drifted across the 12 fow there by dream bridge and magaged 2. Hey i agree that the state should make some more holes on IL it would not only spread the fisherman out but probably in the long run produce more and bigger fish.


----------



## Eagle 1 (Jul 13, 2004)

What time did this happen? I was fishing there Sunday morning and didn't see anything happen.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thats not a fight...Who the hell uses a vibee as a weapon in a fight?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Not sure what time this took place? I was just told about it.

xuman3,
I doubt he was aiming for his jacket ! LOL I'm sure he had all intentions of catching some flesh. Your right though, im sure it would have ended up in some sort of legal situation if anyone would have gotten hurt. 

I cant say that my father and I wouldnt have done the same thing, my dad an I probally would have gotten right in there boat and been kicking some tail, I gauruntee we would have followed them to the ramp and then it would have gotten real ugly.... worry bout the consequences later.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

zpyles_00 said:


> I cant say that my father and I wouldnt have done the same thing, my dad an I probally would have gotten right in there boat and been kicking some tail, I gauruntee we would have followed them to the ramp and then it would have gotten real ugly.... worry bout the consequences later.


That would be awesome.

Personally, I would just pull up to their boat and discharge my fire extinguisher in the driver's face and drive out of there. Now that would be awesome.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

All for the almighty saugeye!!!!!! I think that I would have lost my fishing rod in the water, spilled my beer, and wet myself from laughing so hard!!!! Sounds like a new place for those who sit at the boat ramps to go in the off season for a good show!!! Just have to sit on the rocks instead of lawnchairs.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

United We Stand!!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

wow, im suprised by everyones responses to this. this is the kind of stuff that lands someone in a world of hurt. rage=lifetime of regret.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I gotta agree striperfreak. Thats the reason I go fishing to get away from that kinda crap. I go to relax and get away from the world, if I catch a few fish it's a added bonus. I just don't understand people anymore


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I totally agree with you fellas, but unfortanetly there are times, and a few idiots, who feel they need to ruin this perfect little fishing dream we all like to live in. And then and only then would I not tolerate it and see that something is done about it. I would never never go looking for it, sometimes it just comes your way and theres no getting away from it. A fight is the last thing in the world on my mind when im out fishing or hunting....


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

???? zpyles - you like finding your own fish but 9 times out of 10 you're at the bridge???? seems like this spot is similar to alot of other community holes - people get po'd about crowding at "their" spot and will crowd in just the same  
no fish or fishing spot is worth it IMO..amazing


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

zpyles_00 said:


> A fight is the last thing in the world on my mind when im out fishing or hunting....


Exactly! If I'm looking for a fight, I go to a family reunion or a wedding reception or stay home with the wife. I fish and hunt to relax. However, when someone tresspasses and screws up my hunting, I get in the fighting mood real quick because I was just out there to relax and someone goes and screws it up. If someone crowds me fishing I can shake that off pretty easy.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I gotta' agree - unless I or someone else being physically harmed there is no reason to act in a "physical" manner. Getting worked up over something as silly as "my fishing spot" on a public lake is fruitless.

Honestly, I might throw a few colorful words your way - but they're just words.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Reminds me of the hole below Hoover. The only thing you can do is realize everyone has the right to fish there and be as polite as possible. I do get upset when someone is casting diagonally in front of me, but when you get tangled you just decide who will reel it in and untangle the lures. Sometimes the community holes can be fun since you have others to talk to.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

funny stuff. And you guys wonder why in the world a guy would go through the hassle of dragging a kayak 250 yards to get to the creek and then drag it through 10 riffles and around a down tree just to catch a few fish. This just reinforces why I don't fish public lakes. like smalliegene said, I am out there to relax and get away from all of the dumba$$ people that I deal with on a day to day basis. I don't know how you guys do it. You have alot more patience and tolerance than me.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

LOL I know what your trying to get at..... But as I mentioned before with IL having limited fishing holes, 9 outa 10 times Dream Bridge is where the fish are lol, and when it comes to "my own spot" or fish so to say..... 7 outa 10 times im the first one to the bridge so for the first 10 minutes or so it is my spot lol just kiddin, anyone who thinks they have more of a rights to a spot than another, specially on IL, is just settin themselves up for a big disappointment.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

LOL...words to live by...same goes for community holes on steelhead streams,etc. I don't think the issue is crowding per se it is etiquette and courtesy. We are all being forced into ever shrinking spaces w/ increased #'s of anglers, population growth,etc. Reminds me of the time I had a trophy trout on and some guy lets his unleashed dog run into the stream 5 ft. from me. He said whats the big deal...the fish will come back. Extremely rude and I was close to having a major issue with the guy - I didn't throw rocks at him and his girl while they were hiking - zero respect for someone else's relaxation time and solitude.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

But ... what color was the Vibee?????

It's not much different than parents screaming at an ump at a Little League baseball game. If the participants could only step back, take a deep breath, and look at what they are about to do, they'd realize just how foolish the whole scenario is about to become.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

It's not the increase in anglers-actually there are fewer licenced anglers now than 10 years ago. I believe it has more to do with the increasingly popular trend to not respect another's space, the age of instant gratification (must catch as many fish as quickly as possible) and the ease of obtaining fishing info/spots (internet). That's why I like big water and early spring/late fall fishing-lots of space! :B 

Tool


----------



## fishfreak (May 31, 2005)

At least there were no punches thrown because someone would have called the police. If your wealthy or have a lot of money, you would think twice before you confront someone or put your hand on them. I agree w/what some of you have said because i wouldn't have blended in w/the crowds knowing that's no fun to fish especially w/others who annoy the hell out of ya!! Like someone said here, that was no fight, but it was more like a confrontation!!


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Toolman said:


> It's not the increase in anglers-actually there are fewer licenced anglers now than 10 years ago. I believe it has more to do with the increasingly popular trend to not respect another's space, the age of instant gratification (must catch as many fish as quickly as possible) and the ease of obtaining fishing info/spots (internet). That's why I like big water and early spring/late fall fishing-lots of space! :B
> 
> Tool


You are sooooooo right.


----------

